# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Long hair or short hair?

## DooLittle

I have long hair, which has gotten really long over the winter.  Contemplating cutting some of it off for summer.  Although I like it long,  and so does my husband.   And it got me thinking that most every guy seems to like long hair.  So, I was just curious,  how many of you girls have long, how many short, and boys, what do you prefer?  Random pointless Friday thread  :Cool:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Long.
Wife cut hers and I am waiting for it to grow back.  :Mad:

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

I go both ways. Depends on if it looks good on the person or not. For instance, most people don't care for Halle Berry in a pixie cut but I think she pulls it off very well. Where as Emma Watson should never have a pixie cut again in her life as it looks wretched on her. Granted you're not talking about a cut that short nor going that extreme. I assume you're talking shoulder length perhaps a smidgen longer. It can be styled as you see fit or just thrown into a pony tail on those lazy/hurried days. Unless you screw it up royally or your stylist has parkinson's, you can't go wrong.  :Smile: 


PS-  Some girls look hot in mohawks or with shaved heads.  Just sayin'.   :Wink:

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014),_Mr Oni_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

my wife just recently cut her hair "shorter" it is now just at her shoulders and I love it.

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

Long! My wife cut hers a couple of years ago and asked me to remind her not to do that again. She likes being able to have more choices in how to wear it when it's longer.

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## carbn8

Hhhmmmm! This is a tough one, I have to say that I like both. My girlfriend has very long hair and its very fitting on her. It compliments the shape of her face when she wears it down and when she pulls it back, its kinda like a cherry on top, for her look or style. I have not seen her with short hair so no real input on that with her but she jokes about chopping it all off! I just say ok to that! I cant imagine it would look bad on her.

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Long.
> Wife cut hers and I am waiting for it to grow back.


LOL!  You sound like my husband.




> I go both ways.


We knew that.  :Wink: :p

And haha, I've had the same hairdresser for 12 years.  She's awesome and I don't let anybody else touch my hair.  Only twice has anybody else ever cut it.  Once each time she was out on maternity leave and I couldn't wait.




> my wife just recently cut her hair "shorter" it is now just at her shoulders and I love it.


I would consider shoulder length on the long side of short.  I'd never go that short.  Mine right now when I let it be curly is just past bra line.  When I blow dry it straight is more midway between that and top of pants waist.  I'm just thinking like maybe 3-4 inches off.  I don't know, lol.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Rob

Long. Every time a women cuts her hair short, all I have ever heard is "I'm never doing it again" yet then they do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## bcr229

The end of mine is now about 4" below my bra strap.  I have no plans to cut it, though one top-down trip in the convertible may change my mind.

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## txcoker

I like long hair.  That is the only thing in my marriage that I ask my wife not to change.  She cut it short once in our 18+ years and she promised to never do it again.  I like to run my fingers through it when she lays her head in my lap while she watches tv.

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014),_Rob_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Rob

> .  I like to run my fingers through it when she lays her head in my lap while she watches tv.


Yes!!! Me and the future mrs. do that every night


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Part of the reason I contemplate cutting some off is, I prefer my hair straight, and I leave it down more when straight.  But it takes forever to blow dry and flat iron that much hair.   When it's curly I tend to pull it up most of the time.  So the theory is if it's shorter, I'll straighten it more....

----------


## Darkbird

Ok, and I'm not trying to kiss anyone's backside here, I just want a woman to have the length she's comfortable with. You ladies just look better when your happy, and I understand long it a literal pain in the neck to take care of. Had shoulder lenght hair a long time back, finally cut it to have less maintenance. It's now only a few clicks shy of shaved. For me anyway, it depends too much on the female involved. Example being my wife, who I think looks best with shoulder length or longer, while my daughter could probably pull off the "pixie" cut if she wanted. Sorry, guess I'm really not much help on this, lol.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-16-2014),DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Welllll if your an African American girl this is pretty tough since our hair grows very very slowly. My hairs been almost the same length for years lol. Which sucks so bad! And I don't do any sort of weave/extensions or anything my hair is all natural so it's a pain in the tookas (I know DooLittle like this word haha) to do anything with! My hair is kinda like shoulder length once I go through the pain staking process of getting it straightened ugh. So my husband really doesn't care how long my hair is since I really don't have control over how long it grows my hair literally does what ever it wants. It's a defiant living creature. BUT I like what Darkbird said because i love my husbands hair long. In middle school his hair was so long and gorgeous I'd just run my hands through it all the time which he didn't like because it would make it puffy lol. But now his hair is short but he leaves it just long enough so I'll have something to play with and mess up. He said the maintenance was too much trouble which I can completely understand. So I think it depends on what you feel most comfortable with and what looks best on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014)

----------


## sho220

> Depends on if it looks good on the person or not.


This ^^^

----------

DooLittle (05-16-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Interesting it's not as dominant long with the boys as I thought it would be.  And where's all the girls at?  Only 2?  Lol.

----------


## CatandDiallo

I have very short hair. A pixie with my sides and back shaved. Mostly I get compliments, but some hostile things have been said to me, by men. I don't cut my hair for you, so why do you care?

My ex and current partner both love it and I'm planning to completely buzz it in the summer, and they fully support it.  What now!?

This pic is 6 weeks worth of growth (so it's pretty long here):



 Unfortunately I don't have any freshly cut but imagine buzzed on sides and back and super short on top.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-17-2014)

----------


## Andybill

I dont really have a preference. Some chicks rock the short hair some need long hair some can go both short or long. My wife keeps her's long and she looks great but she once cut it really short and she looked incredible. She is considering going back to it and I am completely on board. Maybe I am biased though because, you know, she is my wife and I think she is beautiful!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Oh yeah and she shaved it once too. Not one of my favorite looks but it grows back!  :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-17-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I have very short hair. A pixie with my sides and back shaved. Mostly I get compliments, but some hostile things have been said to me, by men. I don't cut my hair for you, so why do you care?
> 
> My ex and current partner both love it and I'm planning to completely buzz it in the summer, and they fully support it.  What now!?
> 
> This pic is 6 weeks worth of growth (so it's pretty long here):
> 
> 
> 
>  Unfortunately I don't have any freshly cut but imagine buzzed on sides and back and super short on top.


You have such a beautiful face you don't need hair getting all in the way. 😊 I love when girls rock a pixie or shaved cut it's so bold and just awesome looking on the right person. I wish I could pull something like that off. I don't think I have the right face shape for it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## CrazySnakeLady0

I personally like my hair around shoulder length, or a little bit less. I have straight hair that I never curl it or anything because I don't care haha I brush it a little bit and it's straight and "boring". I've never had a bad comment from a guy, only girls. My boyfriend on the other hand loves it down to my butt. Which since I take no effort on it, my complaints are it's hot and annoying while trying to sleep. I love his long, too, like he had in 7th grade. Not shoulder length long, but longer than shaved. But he don't care, he still has it super short. Uuuuugh!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## sho220

> Interesting it's not as dominant long with the boys as I thought it would be.  And where's all the girls at?  Only 2?  Lol.


If I was forced to pick one over the other, I would probably lean towards long. But short hair just works on some women...case in point...Audrey Tautou...oh mama... :Surprised:

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## rlditmars

I agree that it depends on the woman. I think Morena Baccarin rocked the look in the television show "V". I also think that Charlize Theron can pull of either and is equally stunning. All that said, there is something nice about kissing the side or back of the neck on a woman with short hair and not having to go, pffft, pffft, pffft, to get the hair out of your lips. Is that TMI?

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

I envy guys sometimes because they can have short hair. My boyfriend had longish hair for a while and he said he was never going to do it again because it was too much work lol

But I love my long hair, It's a major pain to keep up with, I have to braid my hair every night or a wake up with a ball of knots >.>
I'm trying to get my hair to grow down below my butt like I had it when I was little, it's about 3/4 of the way down my back right now  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I envy guys sometimes because they can have short hair. My boyfriend had longish hair for a while and he said he was never going to do it again because it was too much work lol
> 
> But I love my long hair, It's a major pain to keep up with, I have to braid my hair every night or a wake up with a ball of knots >.>
> I'm trying to get my hair to grow down below my butt like I had it when I was little, it's about 3/4 of the way down my back right now


Hey KatDog is your profile pic a picture from Attack on Titan? Because I AM OBSESSED WITH THAT SHOW!!!! I'm watching I again for like the millionth time on Netflix and watching the English version on Adult Swim every Saturday. It's like watching a totally different show because in English the dialogue is totally different. Sorry this has nothing to do with the thread but I can't hold in my Attack on Titan excitement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Hey KatDog is your profile pic a picture from Attack on Titan? Because I AM OBSESSED WITH THAT SHOW!!!! I'm watching I again for like the millionth time on Netflix and watching the English version on Adult Swim every Saturday. It's like watching a totally different show because in English the dialogue is totally different. Sorry this has nothing to do with the thread but I can't hold in my Attack on Titan excitement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya it is  :Smile: 

I watched the whole thing in Japanese and read the entire manga. Now I have to wait every month for a new chapter ._.

I forced my bf to watch it last night and he loved it, and now I get to watch it all over again. It's one if those animes you have to watch twice, especially after reading the manga.


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Ya it is 
> 
> I watched the whole thing in Japanese and read the entire manga. Now I have to wait every month for a new chapter ._.
> 
> I forced my bf to watch it last night and he loved it, and now I get to watch it all over again. It's one if those animes you have to watch twice, especially after reading the manga.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Omg that's so exciting! I've never read the manga but want to so bad! I'm going to have to start a thread about this because I don't want to completely derail Doolittles thread. But I want to have an Attack on Titan party, invite a ton if people to watch it with me eat popcorn and snacks and be emotionally wrecked! It's literally the most emotional show I've ever seen in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Omg that's so exciting! I've never read the manga but want to so bad! I'm going to have to start a thread about this because I don't want to completely derail Doolittles thread. But I want to have an Attack on Titan party, invite a ton if people to watch it with me eat popcorn and snacks and be emotionally wrecked! It's literally the most emotional show I've ever seen in my life. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I've cried so hard in my life D:
I was completely shocked how fast everything went! By episode 7 half the people you got to know were just x_x
We barely got to episode 9 last night and my bf was is utter disbelief in what had just happened!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## CatandDiallo

> I envy guys sometimes because they can have short hair. My boyfriend had longish hair for a while and he said he was never going to do it again because it was too much work lol
> 
> But I love my long hair, It's a major pain to keep up with, I have to braid my hair every night or a wake up with a ball of knots >.>
> I'm trying to get my hair to grow down below my butt like I had it when I was little, it's about 3/4 of the way down my back right now


Getting the thread back on track ahemmm: my short hair is more of a pain in the ass than my long hair. If you're having a bad hair day with long hair, you can just put it up or something. If your short hair isn't cooperating there is literally nothing you can do about it. It happens to me far too often since my hair is pin straight and likes to stick up sometimes. 

Also, I prefer women with short hair. They're generally the ones I'm attracted to and drawn too0.

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## ChrisS

I prefer long hair... I've had long hair and it's growing back out so I know the hassle but I just think long hair is prettier. And I like to run my fingers through it.
Not to say girls with short hair can't pull it off, just not my preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## Marrissa

I personally like my hair best around bra strap length. My boyfriend on the other hand has no real preference. I went shoulder length short one time and he really liked it. He'd be fine with me doing that again but I like my length better. More stuff to do with it and I can easily slap it in a ponytail or bun to get it out of the way. I can't really grow my hair much longer than bra strap though since it's not thick. 

On other people, like what's already been said, it depends on the person. Some women look awesome in short shaved hair, others in long hair. Depends on the face and the personality.

----------

DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## rlditmars

> Getting the thread back on track ahemmm: my short hair is more of a pain in the ass than my long hair. If you're having a bad hair day with long hair, you can just put it up or something. If your short hair isn't cooperating there is literally nothing you can do about it. It happens to me far too often since my hair is pin straight and likes to stick up sometimes. 
> 
> Also, I prefer women with short hair. They're generally the ones I'm attracted to and drawn too0.


Cat, from what I've seen of your threads, I can't imagine you having a bad hair day. You have that classic beauty that you seem to pull off any length equally as well. 

But since you say you do, I will offer this. I have poker straight hair and wear mine very short too, nothing longer than about 3/4 inch. For me the trick is to let the hair lay in the direction it wants, don't fight it. If you were looking down at the top of my head, my hair basically swirls clockwise like a small hurricane, and thats how I wear it. I don't wear a part or anything because it just ain' happenin.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014)

----------


## CatandDiallo

^ Oh, oh I do. I don't try to fight it, but it still sucks!

Yesterday 2 men asked me _why_ I have short hair. It's a super common occurrence. Like, is this a question that people think is appropriate to ask?

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014),DooLittle (05-18-2014),_rlditmars_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> ^ Oh, oh I do. I don't try to fight it, but it still sucks!
> 
> Yesterday 2 men asked me _why_ I have short hair. It's a super common occurrence. Like, is this a question that people think is appropriate to ask?


Omg what a stupid question! Why not have short hair?!? Clearly it's because I like my hair short lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sho220

> Yesterday 2 men asked me _why_ I have short hair.


And people say "there's no such thing as a dumb question"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## Dube79

Love short hair on women!

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

My hair is long and I never want to cut it short everrrrrr again, and my definition of short was to my shoulders lol, it's about 4 inches from being to my hips. I'm growing for it  :Smile:  

As for others, I don't really like short hair on the ladies, but it's their head not mine. I say whatever makes you happy though, and some can pull it off pretty well

----------


## Shera

I have long hair right now.  I have had it really short in the past.  I find that men typically like long hair for some reason.

----------


## JohnNGriffin

I prefer long haired ball pythons

Sent By Your Mom

----------


## Montypython696

> ^ Oh, oh I do. I don't try to fight it, but it still sucks!
> 
> Yesterday 2 men asked me _why_ I have short hair. It's a super common occurrence. Like, is this a question that people think is appropriate to ask?


As a member of the male species, I find women with short hair to be extremely attractive. My hair is shaved military short every two weeks, I don't see why it should just be a male thing. 

I also agree with the 90% of the people on this board who say you are naturally beautiful, I find it impossible for you to have a bad day. 

You and some of those other Canadian women from that Female Snake keeper thread seriously had me contemplating becoming a Canadian citizen...

----------


## xFenrir

It would be nice to have short hair again just for the laziness factor (long hair is such a paiiiin), but I don't think I look good with short hair vs. longer hair. I'm a little jealous of girls who can rock funky short-hair looks and still look very feminine, like P!nk.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Preference is definitely longer hair for me too. Also, worn down versus in a pony tail or whatever, is more attractive in my opinion too 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

> Preference is definitely longer hair for me too. Also, worn down versus in a pony tail or whatever, is more attractive in my opinion too 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


See it's all personal preference. I love when my girl gets all dressed up and puts her hair down. But at the same time I find just thrown in a pony tail just as attractive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## CatandDiallo

> Omg what a stupid question! Why not have short hair?!? Clearly it's because I like my hair short lol. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. No, no. It must be because I'm a lesbian. Or I just went through a bad break up. Or I have psychological issues.

One of those is way more likely than me liking it!




> And people say "there's no such thing as a dumb question"...


Haha. Oh, there is. There definitely is!  :Razz:   :Wink:  We're just all too polite to admit it!




> You and some of those other Canadian women from that Female Snake keeper thread seriously had me contemplating becoming a Canadian citizen...


Go on over, you can take my spot!  :Razz: 



I also like that kind of style, but I'm not patient enough to let my hair grow out that long first! But it's very attractive to me on the right woman.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> See it's all personal preference. I love when my girl gets all dressed up and puts her hair down. But at the same time I find just thrown in a pony tail just as attractive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yea, agreed It's different when it comes to partners though lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

I have long hair. You could say heavy metal hair. I keep it in a ponytail most of the time because my neck sweats when it's down. I find long hair more manageable. 

 My wife has short hair at the moment. I prefer it longer though. I like playing with it. Hard to play with short hair.

----------


## C.A.Goalie

My hair is almost to my shoulders and was chin length only a couple of months ago, gets really hot here in GA and being preggers doesn't help! I prefer my hair longer too but right now it is all about comfort! I prefer long hair on men only if it suits them. I love my hubby's hair! It is down to his pecs and has big waves/curls.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-23-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

Definitely longer for me: only downside is I can't have lots of layers (starting near the top of my head) because it would make the bottom thinner and not so thick and full. I like being able to have it down and sleek, down and messy, or up in a pony for working out without have stray hairs everywhere.

----------

DooLittle (05-23-2014)

----------

